# Long you live



## e7ka

Czy zdanie 'Long you live and high you fly' odnosi się do teraźniejszości, czy do przyszłości?
I to samo pytanie jeśli chodzi o zdanie 'For long you live and high you fly'


----------



## kknd

e7ka said:


> Czy zdanie 'Long you live and high you fly' odnosi się do teraźniejszości, czy do przyszłości?


Pozwolę sobie najpierw przetłumaczyć (niestety nie mogę zdecydować się na jedno); _Żyj długo i leć wysoko_, raczej do przyszłości; z drugiej strony nie wiem, czy nie ma to sensu _Długo żyjesz i lecisz wysoko_ jako transpozycja wyrazów zdania 'You live long and you fly high' (taka mowa Yody).


e7ka said:


> I to samo pytanie jeśli chodzi o zdanie 'For long you live and high you fly'


Tutaj 'for' oznacza wg mnie coś w stylu 'ponieważ' albo daje emfazę; czyli coś a'la _Ponieważ żyjesz długo i lecisz wysoko_ (teraźniejszość/przeszłość) albo _Żyjże długo i lećże wysoko_ (przyszłości).

Fajnie, gdyby ktoś byłby w stanie nakreślić to dwojgu osobom; ja obstawiałbym póki co sens drugi w pierwszym zdaniu i pierwszy w drugim.


----------



## Thomas1

e7ka said:


> Czy zdanie 'Long you live and high you fly' odnosi się do teraźniejszości, czy do przyszłości?
> I to samo pytanie jeśli chodzi o zdanie 'For long you live and high you fly'


e7ka, bez kontekstu możemy tylko gdybać, więc dobrze by było mieć zdania przed i po (pamiętając o 4 zdaniowym/linijkowym limicie zgodnie z zasadami forum WR), plus ewentualnie komentarz dający dodatkowe informacje. 

Tomek

PS: z powodów czysto pragmatycznych dobrze jest również umieszczać jeden problem/jedno pytanie w jednym wątku.


----------



## e7ka

Chodzi o tekst piosenki Breathe Pink Floydów. Póki co nie mogę jeszcze wstawiać linków ;/


----------



## mcibor

Ja bym powiedział, że pierwsze:

Long you live and high you fly 
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry 

odnosi się do przyszłości - żyjże długo i mierz wysoko

natomiast drugie bardziej do teraźniejszości, a for znaczy w tym momencie to samo co because

For long you live and high you fly 
But only if you ride the tide 

Bo długo żyjesz i wysoko mierzysz, 
ale tylko, jeśli ujeżdżasz falę

A przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje...


----------



## Thomas1

e7ka, najbardziej chodzi o część piosenki, bo ona jest tutaj ważna, a co do linków to możesz zrobić coś takiego:
lyrics007.com/Pink Floyd Lyrics/Breathe Lyrics.html
w ten sposób można łatwo zlokalizować adres.

Co do samej piosenki to (nie czytając tego co już zostało zamieszczone):Look around 
Choose your own ground 

Long you live and high you fly 
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry 
​wydaje mi się, że może tu chodzić o optatiw, czyli mniej więcej coś takiego jak:
Obyś długo żył i wysoko mierzył
Ewentualnie w polskiej wersji można się pokusić o tryb rozkazujący.
Co do:Don't sit down 
It's time to dig another one 

For long you live and high you fly 
But only if you ride the tide ​to wydaje mi się, że chodzi tu o czas teraźniejszy i zdanie opisuje coś w rodzaju reguły:
Ponieważ żyje się długo i wysoko mierzy 
Oczywiście to tylko próba oddania sensu, bo pewnie znajdą się lepsze sformuowania.

Tomek


----------



## mcibor

Hej Tomek, jesteś pewny co do drugiego zwrotu?

For long you live and high you fly 
But only if you ride the tide 

Ponieważ żyje się długo i wysoko mierzy
Ale tylko jeśli...

Tak trochę dziwnie dla mnie brzmi...


----------



## Thomas1

Dlatego napisałem, że to próba oddania sensu a nie tłumaczenie. 
Z tego co rozumiem to zamysł jest taki: tak naprawdę można żyć długo i wysoko mierzyć tylko jeśli jest się na fali* i utrzymuje się taką pozycję.  

Oczywiście nie ma nic przeciwko żeby w polskim tłumaczeniu zastosować czas przyszły, w anglieslkim to przykład zdania warunkowego typu zerowego, porównaj:
If you heat snow it melts.
Śnieg topi się jeśli się go ogrzeje.
ale nic nie przeszkadza nam powiedzieć:
Śnieg stopi się jeśli się go ogrzeje.


Przynajmniej ja to w ten sposób rozumiem, komentarze mile widziane. 

Tomek

PS: im dłużej się przyglądam _mierzyć wysoko _tym bardziej mam wrażenie, że chodzi o coś innego, jak np. wyżej się wzniesiesz, dalej zajdziesz, itp.


----------



## e7ka

fly high czasem znaczy odnosić duże sukcesy czy coś w tym stylu 
Właśnie nie wiem, czy 'For long you live and high you fly' nie jest jednym zdaniem. A wtedy 
'But only if you ride the tide 
And balanced on the biggest wave 
You race towards an early grave.' jest zdaniem kolejnym i odnosi się już do zupełnie czegoś innego ;/
Wcześniej to tłumaczyłam jako 'Od dawna żyjesz i odnosisz wielkie sukcesy' ale właśnie nie jestem pewna czy to ma sens w tym kontekście.


----------



## MademoiselleVavoumme

'*For* long you live and high you fly' - "*Albowiem *długo" itd. Też miałam problem z tym 'for' rozpoczynającym zdanie w pewnej sytuacji, ale niedługo potem przypadkiem trafiłam na tłumaczenie i mi się utrwaliło. Myślę, że to o to tutaj chodzi.
Flying high = very happy or successful (za Macmillanem).


----------



## kknd

wspaniale to ujęłaś, _albowiem_ jest dużo lepsze niż _ponieważ_; tego właśnie szukałem: tego typu wyrażenia (w obu językach) często pojawiają się w języku biblijnym.


----------

